# Betulina now a moderator of Catalan



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I am pleaed to announce that Betulina is now a moderator of the Catalan forum.  I am looking forward to working with her, and I hope you all are, too.

Mike


----------



## Antpax

Felicitats Betu!! Sóc segur de que seràs una fantàstica moderadora, com ets una fantàstica profe. 

Qué no se t'oblide el nostre tracte .

Salut y una abraçada.

Ant


----------



## ampurdan

Felicitats, Betulina!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team! *


----------



## belén

Benvinguda Betulina, estic contenta de compartir el fòrum amb tú


----------



## Flaminius

Benvenuta, Betty....!


----------



## Namarne

Quina agradable sopresa: moltes felicitats, Betulina! 
(I de pas felicitats al fòrum de català.)


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Antpax said:


> Felicitats Betu!! Sóc segur de que seràs una fantàstica moderadora, com ets una fantàstica profe.
> 
> Salut y una abraçada.
> 
> Ant





belén said:


> Benvinguda Betulina, estic contenta de compartir el fòrum amb tú





Namarne said:


> Quina agradable sopresa: moltes felicitats, Betulina!


Como no sé català plagio descaradamente 
De acuerdo con todo.
Un beso


----------



## Fernita

I don't know a single word in Catalan.

I'm very glad you've joined the team!

Fernita.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Cintia&Martine said:


> Como no sé català plagio descaradamente
> De acuerdo con todo.
> Un beso


Y yo también 

*** Bienvenida* ** 
​
Laura


----------



## Gévy

Bienvenida, Betulina.  Que te lo pases muy bien a ambos lados del foro. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome aboard!


----------



## sokol

Welcome, Betulina!
(I speak even _less _Catalan than Fernita. )


----------



## betulina

Thank you, teammates! Even those who don't know what they said 

I als fòrummates: moltes gràcies! Per mi també va ser una sorpresa, però ja ho sabeu: entre tots ho farem tot.  
Ant, caldrà que espavileu, eh?  Però encara queda, encara queda!


----------



## Fernita

sokol said:


> Welcome, Betulina!
> (I speak even _less _Catalan than Fernita. )


 
OMG! Even less than me? Impossible!



betulina said:


> Ant, caldrà que espavileu, eh?  Però encara queda, encara queda!


 
mmmm.... I agree with you Betulina. 
(Sokol: What did she say?????)

Happy New Year!


----------



## Trisia

Wow, new addition to the "Other Romance Languages and Latin" forum.

Welcome to the team. Smaller forums can be loads of fun, you know.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time, Betu!


----------



## panjabigator

Enhorabona Betu! Espero que gaudis molt d'aquest nou treball; ens veurem al fòrum de català!

Per cert, espero que no esborris els meus post que siguen fora del tema!!!  Una aliança, vale? 


Una abraçada,
PG


----------



## pyan

Welcome to the team .

Have fun.


----------



## sokol

Fernita said:


> betulina said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ant, caldrà que espavileu, eh?  Però encara queda, encara queda!
> 
> 
> 
> mmmm.... I agree with you Betulina.
> (Sokol: What did she say?????)
Click to expand...

To be honest I am completely lost!

Which is hugely unfair because I almost understand 80% of this phrase here:
"I als fòrummates: moltes gràcies! Per mi també va ser una sorpresa, però ja ho sabeu: entre tots ho farem tot."


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Doncs una alegria molt i molt gran que el fòrum de català et tingui de moderadora. Ja saps que últimament m'hi passejo poc, però també saps que n'estic molt, de tu (dins i fora del fòrum!)

Petons enormes,

Montse


----------



## avellanainphilly

Una molt bona notícia pel fòrum!
Felicitats, Betulina!


----------



## chics

Felicitats, Betulina !


----------



## betulina

Moltes gràcies a tots!! Segur que ens portarem bé!


----------



## Samaruc

Ei, quina bona notícia... 

Tot i que amb retard, moltes felicitats Betu, ets gran!


----------



## betulina

Samaruc said:


> Tot i que amb retard, moltes felicitats Betu, ets gran!



Mira qui parla!  

Moltes gràcies, Samaruc, ens veiem al raconet!


----------

